# Mk2 Golf 92. Starting problems with seatbelts??



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

So my 92 VW MK2 golf has a weird starting issue. It will often not respond when i turn the key to start it. With this car you need the driver seat belt to be buckled or it will not start. This weird starting issue seems to be around this odd sensor (or whatever it may be). 
I can turn the key 5 times and i get nothing (just like if the seat belt is not buckled) but the next time it may start perfectly. When it does start i NEVER have a problem. 
Please help me out. 
Should i get some sort of bypass? is it possibly something else?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Mk2 Golf 92. Starting problems with seatbelts?? (theomasterflasher)*

Do what I did, cut the wires at the door latch.
Pull the 2 brown wires from the latch down into the door, then through the door jamb and kick panel.
At this point you can cut the excess wire, then crimp both wires together.
This defeats the door latch micro switch, and you can start the car without the door latch.


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Mk2 Golf 92. Starting problems with seatbelts?? (Eric D)*

ok sweet. Thank you. 
Do you think that the seatbelt thing is related to my starting issue?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Mk2 Golf 92. Starting problems with seatbelts?? (theomasterflasher)*

It might, but without troubleshooting we don't really know.
The 2 brown wires lead to the fuse box, to the starter interlock relay (mounted above the fuse box). The starter interlock relay is basically just a switch that controls terminal 50 of the ignition switch (terminal 50 is the circuit for the starter solenoid). So you might have a faulty ignition switch, starter interlock relay or door latch switch or starter solenoid.
A common problem is the ignition switch, it does the majority of the switching duties.
You can test the solenoid with a multi-meter. Have a friend crank the motor (vehicle in neutral), and observe the voltage at terminal 50. You want to see above 11 volts.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 Golf 92. Starting problems with seatbelts?? (theomasterflasher)*

The wires on my '91 broke where they go through the door to body rubber boot. I just connected the wires after the door so the system always thought that the switch was connected.
The ignition switch itself is another problem area as EricD mentions above. The electrical part of the switch can be replaced. They go bad every so often. They cost less than $10. It took me about 45 minutes to replace the last one I did. You have to remove the knee bar and the steering shaft to access the little set screw that holds it in place. The set screw is located inside of the steering column. The steering shaft disconnects behind the pedals near the firewall. FR


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Mk2 Golf 92. Starting problems with seatbelts?? (Fat Rabbit)*

Well i just got a new ignition switch so its not that. But i think i want to tie those wires together (even if it isn't the problem). 
So i would pretty much have to take apart eh door correct? Like take off the panel and then tie the wires together and cut them to where i want them and then put the panel back on? 
btw thank you guys so much


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Mk2 Golf 92. Starting problems with seatbelts?? (theomasterflasher)*

If you pull hard enough, you can draw it out of the door.
Or you can just find the 2 wires at the kick panel and cut them, in essence leaving the wiring in the door.
So you'll now have 2 wires that you can splice near the fuse box.


----------



## theomasterflasher (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Mk2 Golf 92. Starting problems with seatbelts?? (Eric D)*

alright thanks so much. Yeah i actually think thats the problem because all today it was doing that (and i drove like 6 different times). Then I pushed the wires together and then had no problems starting...
and i tested it like 15 times. 
Thank you so much. I really really appreciate it.


----------

